

Ask HN: As a Co-founder, whats the best way to drop out of a startup? - up_and_up

I am a co-founder in a start-up. We have worked on it for over a year, launched the product, seen ups and downs. It seems to me that the business is not going anywhere. The other co-founder is still really into it, granted it was his idea and he fronted some money to get started. I have other projects, one of which is really good idea, I think. I will be moving forward with the new project without my co-founder, since his skillset and experience dont really apply to this new business. We are still on good terms but it will probably be lethal for his business should I leave at this point. How do people handle situations like this?
======
vjohnson
If I was in his shoes, I would want to know right away how you feel. I think
the best thing you can do is help him find someone to replace you as best you
can. Obviously, not an easy task, but that's a show of friendship and mutual
respect. Also, while the start-up could die without you, it could also be
successful with a new person who takes your place. Even if doom is looming,
you should express optimism that he can be successful and as a show of good
faith, offer a signed agreement that you will not go after a cut of his future
success. And most importantly, mean it.

------
viame
As far as 'the human aspect of situation..'

Leave and do not waste your time. Your friendship might end but life goes on.
If so maybe it wasn't friendship in the first place. I just left my team. 4 or
5 months ago I pitched in my idea to a group of friends (none of those guys
had any real knowledge of programming, design, media, print and they still
don't know). About a month ago they all turned into designers, programmers and
now everyone knows everything. One of them said that he took nootropics
(probably he learned all those things in a week) So I said goodbye and moved
on. Since then I started several other projects and I have never been happier.
There is no reason why you shouldn't be as well. I know you probably do not
have the same issues as I, but in the end it is all about being happy.

------
BadassFractal
I think there's a good way of phrasing it that doesn't hurt anybody's feelings
and ensures your partner doesn't feel betrayed: say you lost interest and
motivation in the product and at this point you're more of a liability to the
company than an asset. Say you don't want to bog down the progress of the
project and that it's in everybody interest that you move on and let people
who are truly passionate about it give it their best.

------
moocow01
I usually rip the bandaid off as fast as possible once I'm sure it has to come
off. Be honest with him - in the long run you'll both be better off.

~~~
up_and_up
This is good and straightforward advice. I have been feeling hesitant since we
both have invested a lot of time in it and it will def be awkward to quit,
akin to dumping a girlfriend or something....funny I have the same feeling I
had in those situations. Probably better to just get it over with...

~~~
steventruong
Don't let sunk costs arguments drag things on...

------
codeonfire
Do you have an operating or partnership agreement? These should explain how,
otherwise you both probably want something in writing to protect any future IP
or assets you acquire or create and to protect your co-founder from you coming
back and claiming any ownership.

~~~
up_and_up
Yes we have an operating agreement which explains "legally" what I need to do.
But I was wondering how people handle the human aspect of situation..

~~~
codeonfire
Oh in that case, I would just say, "I don't want to work on this any more,
goodbye." So many terrible things happen in the real world every day, this is
an absolute zero on the human aspect scale. Personally, I would love it if I
noticed perhaps one of my co-founders wasn't really committed and he/she
decided to leave quickly without a fuss.

------
spicyxtreme
i would be up front with him on what i think about the business.. however, if
he still persists, try to help him out in the way of suggesting potential
replacements for myself

